# [SOLVED] Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

okay so.. 
still in search of a decent free game, i came across one called *Runes Of Magic* that i'd like to checkout for myself. Here is the main webpage http://www.runesofmagic.com/en/index.html
i checked out some in game videos and screenshots, from what i saw it looked good enough to try. i went on to click client download, leading me eventually to a page showing multiple mirrors. 

(just revisiting the site now i realize i skipped their own supported client, but anyway) from the list i chose one from a site i was familiar with..atomic gamers.. it turned out the game here was in 5 pieces, 3 being around 1 gb , the other two being roughly 400kb. i figured .. well i'll give it a shot.. 5 pieces you know.. i can download them one by one and if one stuffs up it wont be days of waiting for nothing because they are broken down into smaller files.

it was about 12pm so i was told to get off the computer (lol) so i left it goin overnight with one of the 1gb files.. when i woke up it seemed to be stuck at around 775 mb or something like that, and it said 2 hours remaining. it clearly stated it was DL/ing at 26 kbps around.. yet it was not progressing from this number. i thought it might just be choking so i left it and about 40 mins later it still said 775.. puzzled i went back to the site where i was downloading it from, and i noticed further down, below the 5 download peices, there was another saying "patch" which was 240 mb ( added with the 775 it made up the size the download was supposed to be) so i am wondering now,
is this "patch" file supposed to go with the one i attempted to download which stopped at 755mb..? being so many pieces i feel a bit skeptical towards this working.. and now a possible patch file for one of these pieces.. seems a bit odd. 

what i'd like to know is, should i follow through with the 5 peice (6 incl patch) download.. 
or now just use the official client i stumbled across while trying to get some refference into this post? 
heres the link to the atomic gamers 5 peices ->
http://www.atomicgamer.com/gameFiles.php?id=4108#full versions

personally i think i should just use official client as its a straight forward one hit download, though other people use this computer and i'm worried about the stability (if someone accidently turns it off will i have to restart :S) + lately if someone tries doing to much it gets this "monitor going to sleep" thing out of nowhere, which none of us have figured out how to reverse. (ive started up the client) its now DL/ing
BUT
if following through with these 5 peice files seems a better option since i have started is a more efficient idea let me know 
( i just dont know how to reassemble them or if they are even properly working) 

if someones advanced here could they please let me know what is the best option, thankyou

PS: sorry for the large post.. i just want to try and make it as clear as possible what the situation is for the benefit of those who might be able to help me :grin:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..*

Hi, the 5 piece one is for people in your situation, 3.39GB for the total thing is no easy task, even on the cable internet I have. If you have dial up, I will just tell you, if it was me, I would give up lol. (I should pay more attention 26kb/s - never really seen dial u this fast, but then again, i use to get 5 to 10 or 15 kb/s on dial up)

I would go with the mirror site if it is one you have used before and it works well. More so because a 1GB file is easier to download than a 3.4 GB file. 

You shouldn't need to download the patch really, usually games like this has their own updater built into them and it will download and install it for you.

The download stopping can be caused if there was a interpution in the internet connection you have or other little things. My advice would be to cancle that, re-download it to the same spot and try again.

As for the monitor problem. if you do get this to work, and you play the game, and it happens then, I would look at the psu that you have. Create another post with more details (in the right section) and try to get that worked out.


Also just to check, I'm downloading the first files, will take about 30mins or so, and I will tell you if I do get the same issue or any of that. It is saying .99GB so it shouldn't have stopped at the 750mb. I would just try re-downloading it but I will still check it for you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..*

Hello again, the download is working fine for me, 0.99 downloaded, you probably just ran into a problem with your internet connection. Nothing I would worry about, that does happen from time to time, especally if you are on a lot (not that it happens more, you just notice it more I think)


Forgot to mention, they do make download managers, basically it replaces the download thing in your browser, when you download something it saves it as it goes, and you pause, stop, what ever and continue later (even after shutting the computer down). I never used them too much, I tried them, but it didn't work well with what I wanted it for, but it would probably work for you. If i remember the names of the one i know I will post that here.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..*

FlashGet Download Manager (freeware): *http://www.flashget.com/en/download.htm*


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..*

ahhh thank you, that was the one I was thinking of, I just don't have it installed anymore and have no real use for it so I got rid of it


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Downloading MMO [Runes Of Magic] queries..*

okay dudes thanks all for your help. i dont have dial up by the way lol, its 1.5 mb broadband D-link ADSL thingo but here in aus thats still pretty shocking .. (we have it bad here in terms of download speed/games ect.) i did a speed test to check DL speed which showed me something like 244 kbps but when i actualy download something the speed is like 1/10th of that.. i went through with the client one anyway, i didnt think id be able to get 5 diff peices working with my luck.. it took about 50 hours and alot of begging of people not to touch the computer as it did this.. but i got it. 

thanks again for your efforts in assisting me with this problem. its very much appreciated!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

good to hear you got it working.

THe 5 piece one shouldn't have been too hard, the last file was an exe, so it could have just been a rar/zip files divided up and made into an exacuatable file. But still good you got it working


----------



## freeloop (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to Runes of the Magic Bot free Open Beta! We hope you enjoy the botting!
Please post your feedback and discussion on our forum:www.botsmall.com/forum
We are awaiting your participation and thank you for your attention.

Rombot Version 1.0 
features:
1.auto potion
2.auto target mobs
3.auto use skill
4.auto picking



Willkommen zum Runes of Magic bot zum kostenlosen Beta test (RoMbot). Wir hoffen ihr genie?t das botten. Bittet postet eure Feedbacks und Diskussionen in unserem BotsMall forum. Wir erwarten eure Teilnahme und bedanken uns für ihre Aufmerksamkeit. :wink:


----------

